# Get It Before It's Gone



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

A really clean 1050 now being offered on eBay.

This would be a great choice for someone thinking of buying 
their first garden tractor. Would also make a nice addition if
you were thinking of buying a second tractor. Could also be a
great choice for someone adding a third tractor. Would also make
an ideal fourth tractor. Could definitely be a very nice fifth tractor. 

Well….You get the idea 

<img src="http://img51.photobucket.com/albums/v155/aegt5000/CLEAN_1050.jpg">

Here is the link :

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=4312726915


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Yeah it's real clean. It looks like a 1966 with the TR-10D, a little weaker than the TRA-10D but still OK. It also has the magneto ignition rather than the coil and voltage regulator. This could be why "it's hard starting"


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Let's see....I have a 67, 68,and 69. Hmmm?


----------



## balmoralboy (May 22, 2004)

So, what will it go for?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Hard to say,depends on how bad someone wants it. The seller doesn't disclose the reserve so maybe he's just testing the waters? The other thing to keep in mind is there's only one attachment a 42" mower deck that needs some work. My guess around $500 unless someone "has to have it" then maybe $800-$1000. They don't come along everyday in this condition and it is the first 1050.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

I saw that the other day. Looks really nice. In a way I'm glad it's too far away for me. I figured one of you New Yorkers would snatch it up. I think sixchows needs another one.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

"I think sixchows needs another one"

As hard as I try, sometimes I just can't help myself. Like a moth to the flame..... Every time I think I'm out ... they pull me back in!

I don't want to get too crazy with this one but we'll see what happens.


----------



## aguysmiley (Jul 2, 2004)

From the pictures I've seen of your others, I'm thinking this one would fit right in. Good luck


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

And its close to you there in NJ! 

GET IT GET IT GET IT!

The first year for that model! Nice ;-)


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

For the last 3 days I've been telling myself I don't need another tractor, but even I don't listen to me!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Michael ...errr ahhh I mean...sixchows.....
Be careful.....
The one who comes to you to set up the meeting to see the tractor.
He's the traitor.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
You realize if I do get this one we'll both have 5. If this keeps up we'll be sharing a room at The Holiday Innsane!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Don't be so sure about the number 5 !!!

There's a 1886 on eBay that I have my eye on.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

There was a nice 23 on there the other day last I saw was at $530 something with around 23hrs to go. I think it was in wash. state? 
When that big red bus shows up in front of the house it won't be to take us to sixflags!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
OK it's your turn again! I won the auction for the 1050 shown above. Final bid $390. If it's as nice as the pictures, I feel it was a good deal. The seller said the deck is solid but needs a belt, blade, and hub. They should be easy enough to find. Not sure when I'll pick it up since I don't want to drive in the rain with it on an open trailer. The weather reports call for rain most of Sunday in that part of Jersey.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks like the first things to do will be putting the original red throttle cable on and fixing the top of the seat cover. Go ahead, call me a purist!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

OOOOOOHHH BOOOOOOYYYY,
artydanc 
Way to go sixchows…. That is a really nice 1050
I hope it’s as clean as it looks. 
I told you it would make a nice 5 th , 6 th or 7 th tractor.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

LOL Just could not keep away from it huh? Hay, well, you can NEVER have to many tractors.  



We WILL of corse be expecting pictures...................


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Paul
Maybe I'll line them up like Kevin's WH's although he has alot more than I do.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats sixchows looks like a fine old tractor that someone took great care of. And it looks like you got it for a great price too. And yes you need to take a picture of all of them side by side.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Talked to the seller tonight and I'll be picking it up tomorrow night so should have some pics on tuesday.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

I picked up the 66 tonight. Looks good and runs good. Has some slight surface discoloration from sitting. The owner said it came from a relatives mower repair shop where it had been for awhile and from what he said had not been used since around 1995 until he got it a year ago and made some repairs to bring it back to life. I'll get some pics tomorrow evening.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows...

I know the 67 is the cleanest.
Where do the 66, 68 and 69 fall under it (2nd, 3rd, 4th) ?


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Would've gotten back sooner except for the clogged shower drain. It's always fun snaking the trap in the basement ceiling while dirty water splashes on me.

Anyway, the 67 is the cleanest then the 66. With a little detailing on the brown and some compounding and maybe even respraying the beige it would be very close to the 67. The seat is faded from the sun but in relatively good shape except for where the top of the seat back metal wore through. The 68 is real rough and was sitting outside for many years w/o an engine. The 69 needs paint, decals and some tlc, but runs nice so far. This would be the one to get down and dirty since not much on it will be original and after it's painted it's really nothing to worry about since I can always paint it again if it needs it w/o taking away from it's originality.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Looks like a Wolf in Sheep’s clothing,

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=4325054141&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT

While, a Johnny Bucket seems like a good value for $1000, it’s hard 
not to give these old guys a good hard look too.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

It'll be interesting to see where this one ends. The last one wasn't a hydro and was around $3600? And this one is JD green!


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
I just checked mapquest and in keeping with tradition this tractor is near syracuse and a great lake!

You know I was just looking over this thread about the 66 1050 I bought which the owner described as hard starting. I forgot to mention I figured out the problem. If I turn off the fuel valve on the tank when not in use and then open it and try to start it, it's real hard to get it going. Sometimes I had to just pour some gas down the air cleaner and let it rip. But since the carb doesn't leak, I no longer turn the shutoff valve and it starts right up.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

I could see paying $3600 for a 1523 with an Onan. 
After all, when are you going to get a chance to see another one.
:furious: 
But this one is far more common, I don’t think it will go that high.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
I'm not so sure. How often do see these on ebay? AND it's JD green!


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

sixchows…

I’m wondering about the problem with the 1966 1050.
If you need to pour gas into the carb after extended fuel line
shut off’s, the bowl is probably emptying. If you don’t see
a leak maybe the needle and seat aren’t holding and the gas
goes into the cylinder, then drains into the crankcase.

In warmer weather, the shutoff may not let expanding gas 
simply flow back toward the tank, and instead of building 
pressure, it just might push through a poorly seated needle. 

Does the problem seem to be sensitive to temperature ?
You might want to try checking the oil level before and after
long fuel valve shut-off periods. Higher “after” oil levels 
would be a tip off to gas in the crankcase.

Just me grasping at straws…..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt
None of the above. The oil level stays the same and doesn't have a gas smell. There are no signs of leaking gas. No stains, wet spots or odor. I did notice a different shutoff valve on this one. When I was shutting off the valve, I let it run itself out of gas as I do on the others to avoid those things you described. That and the gas smell in the shed was getting pretty bad.


----------

